
Richard Feynman Computer Heuristics Lecture - mhasbini
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKWGGDXe5MA
======
raw23
Watched this the other day, good layman's introduction to what computers
actually do. Feynman has a serious skill at explaining complex topics in
simple terms that anyone can understand.

love to watch Feynman's lectures even if I have a fairly good understanding of
the topic, such an entertaining lecturer.

